# Missing that special someone?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey, what the hell? Someone "has gone missing." I just hope the person is on vacation. Damn. Where oh where.....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Who is missing? I have been out of town for a few days and haven't been on here to notice..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Hey, what the hell? Someone "has gone missing." I just hope the person is on vacation. Damn. Where oh where.....


He's probably out in the wilds. Lot's of places there with no cell service.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering about that too. I mean Denton, DannyD and I have been doing our best to maintain the smart-ass quotient here. But with Meangreen gone, Inceptor and Slippy seem to behave themselves. Damn shame!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ill try and step it up in the sassy department until denton comes back. where did meangrean go? I sure did like him and his bride.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> ill try and step it up in the sassy department until denton comes back. where did meangrean go? I sure did like him and his bride.


We would all appreciate that Shotlady. Thanks for takin' one for the team!  I have not seen MG for about a week now???


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Awwwww ya, I kidnapped his ass and made him build my bunker. Slave labor is awesome.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Is he part of the gathering in Oklahoma? Maybe he's out there?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry guys just got crazy at work and trying to find a balance between my time and family time


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Sorry guys just got crazy at work and trying to find a balance between my time and family time


Well, that's a sight better than being on an undercover operation infiltrating a drug cartel in Mexico.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I was wondering about that too. I mean Denton, DannyD and I have been doing our best to maintain the smart-ass quotient here. But with Meangreen gone, Interceptor and Slippy seem to behave themselves. Damn shame!


Good to hear that Meangreen is Ok and yes you guys have picked up the "smart-ass quotient bucket" and carried it well. I must admit that lately, after reading many posts that I would ordinarily reply to, I just shake my head and mutter something like, "We're doomed"..or "Can't fix stupid"...or "Government Schools have brain fried our young people". Then I walk outside and crank up my old '68 Ford and smile.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Then I walk outside and crank up my old '68 Ford and smile.


My dream car for many years has been the 1968 Fairlane GT 390. I have serious lust for one.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I knew this thread would morph into gun or car talk.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I knew this thread would morph into gun or car talk.


Hey! We're guys!
But if I hear the word football I'm outta here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The old '68 got Son1 and Son2 through high school as well as did duty as a work truck. Original 360 V8, long wheel base, 3 speed w/granny gear. Original toolbox mounted under the hood :lol: . 

Would like to make some improvements to the ole gal but all it takes is time and money. My bad, the truck not Mrs. Slippy!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Sorry guys just got crazy at work and trying to find a balance between my time and family time
> I vote for family time!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The old '68 got Son1 and Son2 through high school as well as did duty as a work truck. Original 360 V8, long wheel base, 3 speed w/granny gear. Original toolbox mounted under the hood :lol: .
> 
> Would like to make some improvements to the ole gal but all it takes is time and money. My bad, the truck not Mrs. Slippy!


Ah, the good old FE series of big blocks. 351, 360, 390, 427. All have the same bore, just changing stroke via crank/rods and you can do some serious stuff with that 360. But, big blocks = big bucks.
But, man! The Ford 427 side oiler is one of the best racing engines ever made. It caused NASCAR to limit engine size to what it is today.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey! We're guys!
> But if I hear the word football I'm outta here.


I couldn't care less about football. But spring training starts in about a month... Of course my Twins will suck canal water again this year. But who cares? IT'S BASEBALL!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I couldn't care less about football. But spring training starts in about a month... Of course my Twins will suck canal water again this year. But who cares? IT'S BASEBALL!!!


Hey Inor,

Base-a-ball been berry berry good to me over the years. :razz:

We've been fortunate to be Braves fans for so many good years, they just can't win the Series but the Braves sure have put together some good years. The last few years me and Mrs. Slippy both say that it is getting harder and harder to sit and watch a full 9 innings. But man I still love the purity of the game when it's played right.

Isn't the All-Star game at Target Field this summer?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> I couldn't care less about football. But spring training starts in about a month... Of course my Twins will suck canal water again this year. But who cares? IT'S BASEBALL!!!


Officially LESS than a month. Pitchers and catchers can report Feb 15, first Spring Training games start Feb 25th. Not that I'm keeping track or anything.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Meangreen said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys just got crazy at work and trying to find a balance between my time and family time
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow Deebo, I'll bet Lance didn't know you cared so much. That's so SWEET!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ah, the good old FE series of big blocks. 351, 360, 390, 427. All have the same bore, just changing stroke via crank/rods and you can do some serious stuff with that 360. But, big blocks = big bucks.
> But, man! The Ford 427 side oiler is one of the best racing engines ever made. It caused NASCAR to limit engine size to what it is today.


My father owned several auto shops,body shops and a towing company in South Florida up till he retired and sold it all a few years back. I remember hangin out at the shop and building our own cars. Even in high school we had some pretty rank cars. I's surprised I'm still alive. My first car was a 66 Mustang but that didn't last long till I got into trucks and got rid of it. I still miss it. I remember my 68 Ford F100 shortbed truck that we tubbed out and dropped a 351(cleveland and windsor), then a 460 in it. My grandpa bought it new then it went to my dad then me. The truck would twist when you gassed it. You are correct though. A 427 side oiler is the baddest engine ever made in my opinion!! My dream car is a 63,63 1/2 or a 64 Shelby Cobra with a 427 S O!! Even muscle cars today are STILL compared to the Shelby. It was just an awesome car all around.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm glad Meangreen is back. He provides a sense of balance to this place. (P.S. I lost my Lab dog. Two days gone and she hasn't come home yet.)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sorry bout your dog. I hope someone is "just taking care of her" and that she will be home soon.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey Inor,
> 
> Base-a-ball been berry berry good to me over the years. :razz:
> 
> ...


The Braves are one of the best franchises in MLB I think. Their fans are really into them and they seem to be really into the city of Atlanta. The last time I saw them in Atlanta was about 5-6 years ago. One thing that REALLY impressed me looking through the program was how many local Atlanta kids they had on the team. That was great! Plus, I FAR prefer National League rules.

A few years ago, Mrs Inor and I went to the local Ford dealership to buy a new truck. The salesman came walking up to us and he was a short, round Mexican-looking guy with a really pockmarked face. He gave us the shtick on the truck and we asked to take one of them for a test drive. He gave us the key and handed me his business card. Our salesman was Senior Smoke, Juan Berenguer! Needless to say, we bought the truck then spent the next hour reliving the 9th inning of game 2 of the ALCS against Detroit with El Gasolino!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Why does everyone assume it was MeanGreen?


I just assumed it was MG because he is the one we all miss when he is gone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> The Braves are one of the best franchises in MLB I think. Their fans are really into them and they seem to be really into the city of Atlanta. The last time I saw them in Atlanta was about 5-6 years ago. One thing that REALLY impressed me looking through the program was how many local Atlanta kids they had on the team. That was great! Plus, I FAR prefer National League rules.
> 
> A few years ago, Mrs Inor and I went to the local Ford dealership to buy a new truck. The salesman came walking up to us and he was a short, round Mexican-looking guy with a really pockmarked face. He gave us the shtick on the truck and we asked to take one of them for a test drive. He gave us the key and handed me his business card. Our salesman was Senior Smoke, Juan Berenguer! Needless to say, we bought the truck then spent the next hour reliving the 9th inning of game 2 of the ALCS against Detroit with El Gasolino!


Ahhh, an immigrant that actually worked, payed taxes, and contributed. Oh crap, I hope Resistor is asleep.:razz:

'87... Twins beat the Cards in the Series if memory serves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> OH, and by the way, I was talking about Lancestar was missing...Why does everyone assume it was MeanGreen?


Deebo,
Good question. For me, I actually enjoy and care about Meangreen's posts. Lancestar just makes me sad for America.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ahhh, an immigrant that actually worked, payed taxes, and contributed. Oh crap, I hope Resistor is asleep.:razz:
> 
> '87... Twins beat the Cards in the Series if memory serves.


Yes, they did, in 7 games, without winning a single game in St Louis. 

The 91 Series was better: Twins-Braves. That was the series when Kent Hrbek pulled Ron Grant's leg off first base and the umps (wrongly) gave him the out. In my mind, that was the best WS of my lifetime, until the Texas-St Louis series a few years ago.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ah, the good old FE series of big blocks. 351, 360, 390, 427. All have the same bore, just changing stroke via crank/rods and you can do some serious stuff with that 360. But, big blocks = big bucks.
> But, man! The Ford 427 side oiler is one of the best racing engines ever made. It caused NASCAR to limit engine size to what it is today.


That 360 was the worst engine Ford ever built!,the best thing you could do with a truck with that pos was,find a used 390 4v,some other FE motor,or mod a windsor or (yuck,)even a cleveland,drop it in, and take that 360 to the nearest lake or ocean and drop it in.that bore/stroke combo was just a loser from the start.the only thing consistent about a Ford truck with that 360 was, it got 11 mpg driving it normal or driving it like a nutcase.and, you had to drive it like a nutcase to even try and get ANY power out of it. By the way,I have not really seen Montana rancher around either,does anybody know if he got his job?.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> That 360 was the worst engine Ford ever built!,the best thing you could do with a truck with that pos was,find a used 390 4v,some other FE motor,or mod a windsor or (yuck,)even a cleveland,drop it in, and take that 360 to the nearest lake or ocean and drop it in.that bore/stroke combo was just a loser from the start.the only thing consistent about a Ford truck with that 360 was, it got 11 mpg driving it normal or driving it like a nutcase.and, you had to drive it like a nutcase to even try and get ANY power out of it. By the way,I have not really seen Montana rancher around either,does anybody know if he got his job?.


The 332, 352 and 360 were not altogether the best Ford engines ever made. The 390, 427, 427 side oiler, 428 and the 427OHC were much better even though they were all based on early 50s technology.The Boss 302, 351C, 429 and 460 engines were great for performance but none of them were very efficient on the street. The 221, 260, 289, 302, and 351W were great street engines but not really built for all out performance. With a bit of help from the Ford performance group and later from Motor Sports (Ford) you could turn any of the engines into a real performance or double duty engine. 
Ford quit making any real performance after 1969 in favor of emission control until the last few years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just now clicked on this thread. Took a while because I thought it was about a new reality show. :lol: Seriously. :-|

Considering the type of people here, I assume that if someone goes a few days without posting, it is because they are working in the field, digging a bunker or working on some old vintage car.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

All this talk about engines has made me hungry. I think I'm going to grill something.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> All this talk about engines has made me hungry. I think I'm going to grill something.


Turtles!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> All this talk about engines has made me hungry. I think I'm going to grill something.


Truck Driver Trick #28 - wire a can of chili to your intake manifold, drive several hundred miles, pull into the rest stop, open can, presto! Hot chili. Do not use the exhaust mainfold for this unless you want exploded chili can. Trust me on this.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

On the way to pick up my kids after school today, I drove through a few of the farm labor camps and found my dog. She adopted some of the farm workers but was happy to hop in the truck when I called her. I'm also glad someone found Meangreen.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice, I used to feel that people were "dumb to be caring about a dog". I never had those feelings, and I had had dogs before. Now, I feel like a concerned parent, always worried and wondering if my dog is ok.
I cant wait to get home every night and watch her "greet me". One of these days I'll record it for yall. She acts like I have been gone for years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yes, they did, in 7 games, without winning a single game in St Louis.
> 
> The 91 Series was better: Twins-Braves. That was the series when Kent Hrbek pulled Ron Grant's leg off first base and the umps (wrongly) gave him the out. In my mind, that was the best WS of my lifetime, until the Texas-St Louis series a few years ago.


I remember the 91 Series. Ronnie Gant is now a sportscaster in Atlanta.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Nice, I used to feel that people were "dumb to be caring about a dog". I never had those feelings, and I had had dogs before. Now, I feel like a concerned parent, always worried and wondering if my dog is ok.
> I cant wait to get home every night and watch her "greet me". One of these days I'll record it for yall. She acts like I have been gone for years.


That is funny, dogs are great!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Nice, I used to feel that people were "dumb to be caring about a dog". I never had those feelings, and I had had dogs before. Now, I feel like a concerned parent, always worried and wondering if my dog is ok.
> I cant wait to get home every night and watch her "greet me". One of these days I'll record it for yall. She acts like I have been gone for years.


Yep, I used to say well its just a dog&#8230;&#8230;..Now its my snuggy wuggy puppy&#8230;&#8230;.lol

Not that bad but yes, I was the same way and now I couldn't imagine not having mine&#8230;.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> On the way to pick up my kids after school today, I drove through a few of the farm labor camps and found my dog. She adopted some of the farm workers but was happy to hop in the truck when I called her. I'm also glad someone found Meangreen.


Yep, glad meangreen was found as well. Bet he was a handful to housebreak!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Yep, glad meangreen was found as well. Bet he was a handful to housebreak!


You're just assuming he is housebroken.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Nice, I used to feel that people were "dumb to be caring about a dog". I never had those feelings, and I had had dogs before. Now, I feel like a concerned parent, always worried and wondering if my dog is ok.
> I cant wait to get home every night and watch her "greet me". One of these days I'll record it for yall. She acts like I have been gone for years.


We have always had dogs. As many as seven at a time. All roadside rescues, people just dump dogs on the side of the road out here in the country. And our last two came from death row at the county pound. I mean literally from death row. Our friend at Animal Rescue called us when they were not adopted and scheduled to be put down that very day.
In all our years of doing this we have only gotten one that was not great. All the rest have been wonderful, I think they understand when they get rescued. They are very protective and attentive.
Last week at this time we had 5, but our old girl, whom I found wandering in the warehouse district in the big city where i work, back in 1998, finally got too old to go on. She had always been so good, following me around our homestead, "helping" me with the chores, mellow as all get out, but there comes a time when the quality of life is so low that you owe it to the dog to send it to The Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Rice paddy - sorry for your doggy loss. We usually only have two dogs but have found as the oldest starts going downhill we get a new puppy. Sometimes a new puppy causes the old one to last longer than predicted. The older dogs pretty much train the puppy in and the puppy doesn't ever feel like a replacement to us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I was half the man my dogs think I am.

And yes, I'm just an old soft hearted guy for animals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We got a German Shepherd, Dusty, when I was 13 or 14 years old. Great Dog! He was more my dog than others in the family but when I left for college, I knew that I couldn't bring Dusty. After college, moved away and got married. Mom calls me one day and says Dusty's not doing well, thinks he had a stroke or something. Drove 10 hours back to my parents and saw it was time for Dusty to go to his final place, he was out of it. So Mrs Slippy and I load him up and take him to the vet. The vet agrees and starts the process. Right before he gives the injection Mom shows up crying up a storm. Old Dusty perks up and Mom saves him from the death sentence. Against everyone's better judgement, Mom will not consent to putting Dusty down so we take him home and the damn dog gets better in a few days and ends up living quite happily another couple years! OOOPs!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wish I was half the man my dogs think I am.
> 
> And yes, I'm just an old soft hearted guy for animals.


I think it is a decent judge of character, who a man takes care of his animals.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I think it is a decent judge of character, who a man takes care of his animals.


Aww, shucks.
Ol' RPD blushes, looks down, and stirs at the dust with the toe of his boot.


----------

